# Since it's still cold out...



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I'd show some more bait pics that I just finished. Assorted Bass/Pike/Musky baits. Smallest frog is less than 3 inches and biggest baits are 14", just over 6 oz. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow i love the frogs!!! and the double jointed bait!

thanks for sharin


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweet etch...what kind of depth do you get from the lures with the bent lips...do they dig in or shallow dive?

Have you tried building your frogs in a giant size? BTW, I think they are a masterpiece in design and I would only put them on display!


----------



## lilredpaseo (Sep 25, 2005)

fugarwi7 said:


> Sweet etch...what kind of depth do you get from the lures with the bent lips...do they dig in or shallow dive?
> 
> Have you tried building your frogs in a giant size? BTW, I think they are a masterpiece in design and I would only put them on display!


i was also thinking what kind of action you get from those? and those frogs are sexy, i would love to get some of those. let me know prices.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs for the kind words guys means alot to me, frogs i make in 3 sizes smallest 3 inches including the legs,med 5 inches including legs, and big boys 8 inches including legs ,all float at rest, ones with a lip can be cranked back in, max 1 to 2 ft depth,,but can be twitched and popped on top like the frogs with out the lips , have a couple that are weedless as well, as for the metal z lipped baits, shallow divers, nice tail wagging action, and troll very nicely, as for selling my baits, dont know if its frowned upon or not, but you can pm me if its ok with the mods, and we can work something out, thanxs Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Another batch of art, Etch. I also love the jointed one!

Those smaller rounder ones on top look like they'd have a really great tight action. You'll be posting pictures of hawg pike next season!!% !%


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on the lures. Great detail. Looks like you been a busy busy boy.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Etch,

Love all your baits, but man I really love those little frogs...I can just see a bass smashing one...Super job!

Rod


----------



## ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome work ! And i love the frogs


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The frogs are awesome. I also like the square billed fat-boy cranks... I know a nice 8 ft deep weed flat where those would WHACK em!

Nice work.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

nice cranks but really nice frogs love the legs and paint wish i could find them in stores lol and i really like all the paint jobs! great work


----------

